# Age 40plus :Wellman, pregnacare and conceptionplus has anyone had success?



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

First of all i am wishing you all baby dust for 2013   .


Following my failed ICSI in December 2012, i have ordered Wellman, pregnacare and conceptionplus  to help us conceive naturally. I am age 40 plus 4 months and my hobbies is 43 years old. We cannot afford  treatment at an IVF clinic as we are in debt because of the failed cycle. I am particularly interested in anyone around this age group who has conceived with conception supplements.

Thank you in advance for reply.


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, 
So sorry that your cycle in December was not successful, it's emotionally and financially very stressful and very hard to be positive sometimes. 
I have a positive story to tell, after 6 years ttc and a few failed ivf cycles we were told that we had less than a 1% change of ever conceiving using ivf and should give up or use donor eggs. Throughout our cycles I only ever produced one egg which fertilised abnormally and no amount of drugs could encourage my old ovaries to produce any more. We walked away to have a break from treatment and i started to grieve for what would probably never be. I was taking pregnacare conception and also started on royal jelly capsules which were recommended to me, hubby was on wellman, although he already had supersperm. I also bought a clear blue fertility monitor, the digital one with pee sticks as I wanted to see if I was still ovulating, and in the first two months it showed that I was but at different stages of my cycle each month. It was good being able to pinpoint exactly the best time to do the deed 

The result of all of the above is now five months old and asleep upstairs, I was 41 when I conceived him three months after stopping treatment and it shows that despite the odds it really does only need one good egg and statistics don't always prove right. I do believe that the supplements and the monitor along with healthy eating and not much booze really helped. Every day I am truly grateful for our little miracle.

I really hope that you get your little miracle soon, sending some baby dust your way. If I can help with any more questions or support just pm me.

Love
Tigershaz x


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Tigershaz thank you for your truly inspiring and warm story of your journeys, heartbreaks and truly miracle gift you conceived ad had a baby!  You and your hobbie must have really struggled emotionally with setbacks. Praise God you conceived to you little one. May he be blessed and you and the rest of your family double.


As for me, you have raised my spirit as i have no way at this moment of imagining ever becoming a mum again. However, it was encouraging in the sense that i produced 11 follicles and 7 fertilised though none got to blastocyst stage. In 2003 i conceived via ICSI first time and she is now 8 years of age. However, the protocol was day 3 transfer post fertilisation. This time, they decided to wait until blastocyst stage but did not happen. It must have been due to my age that they decide to change protocol this time. Part of me is thinking now that they should have used the previous protocol as it worked before.

Well, as for the supplements, we are going to try them and hope for the best as it seems as though it is our only hope. My hobble does not favour donor egg, adoption or surrogacy. He is set in his way. Knowing my hobbie, he will never fully accept any child that is not biologically from both of us    I have only got this option available to me and i am emotionally in pain about this as he is refusing to take another loan to fund another ICSI cycle but i understand this is the right decision.

What is the royal jelly. is it like concieveplus or superior in performance? Do you think i should get some?


----------

